# I'm going to the beach



## robbie_SWE

Hi! 

The most common event during the summer (even if you live in countries like Hungary with no coast, but many lakes ), especially this summer. How do you say this in your language??  

Swedish: *jag går till stranden* 

Romanian: *ma duc la mare/pe litoral*

robbie


----------



## Stéphane89

In french we say: *"Je vais à la plage/à la mer"*


----------



## Cannellonique

In Spanish: Me voy a la playa


----------



## vince

Spanish:
Voy a la playa

Portuguese (my guess):
Vou para a praia

Cantonese:
Ngo heoi saataan

Mandarin:
Wo qu shatan


----------



## Outsider

vince said:
			
		

> Portuguese (my guess):
> Vou para a praia


I would say "Vou à praia", but it's possible that Brazilians use "para".


----------



## vesaas

In turkish:

Plaja gidiyorum.


----------



## Etcetera

In Russian: Я иду купаться (Ya idu kupat'sya) = I'm going to swim.
Я иду на пляж (Ya idu na plyazh) = I'm going to the beach is also possible, but it's used less frequently.


----------



## Whodunit

In German: Ich gehe/fahre an den Strand.

I'm not sure what you wanted to say by "go" - by car (fahren) or by foot (gehen)?


----------



## tii

in Finnish: menen rannalle


----------



## gorilla

robbie_SWE said:
			
		

> even if you live in countries like Hungary with no coast, but many lakes





Hungarian: Megyek a strandra


----------



## jester.

Etcetera said:
			
		

> Я иду на *пляж* (Ya idu na plyazh) = I'm going to the beach is also possible, but it's used less frequently.



Is that highlighted word, by any chance, related to French?


----------



## Maja

In Serbian:

I'm going to the beach - Idem na plažu (Идем на плажу).


----------



## Etcetera

j3st3r said:
			
		

> Is that highlighted word, by any chance, related to French?


 I've checked it in Yandex.Dictionaries, and they say this word is derived from the French _plage_. Nice guess!


----------



## jester.

Etcetera said:
			
		

> Nice guess!



Спасибо.


----------



## Etcetera

j3st3r said:
			
		

> Спасибо.


Всегда пожалуйста!


----------



## LUV

「私は海へいきます」 (Watashi wa umi e ikimasu) Nihongo de toiu koto desu.


----------



## Whodunit

LUV said:
			
		

> 「私は海へいきます」 (Watashi wa umi e ikimasu) Nihongo de toiu koto desu.


 
You should maybe betray that "*nihongo*" means Japanese. Not everyone in this forum is familiar with this word.


----------



## betulina

In Catalan the most common sentence is *"Me'n vaig a la platja"* (I'm going to the beach, literally), but in some places (my town, for example) we say *"Me'n vaig a mar"* (I'm going to sea), which sounds quite unusual to those who don't say it, I've heard.


----------



## Flaminius

LUV said:
			
		

> 「私は海へいきます」 (Watashi wa umi e ikimasu) Nihongo de toiu koto desu kō iimasu.


Hebrew:אני הולך ליים.
ani holekh le-yam.


----------



## jazyk

> I would say "Vou à praia", but it's possible that Brazilians use "para".


I would never say _Vou para a praia_.  It's not like I'm going to live there.


----------



## vince

I see,

so with regards to location, *para* is only used for moving to a location, rather than going.


----------



## jazyk

Correct, but I've seen some people use _para_ in some weird ways (at least to me).


----------



## Thomas1

In Polish we say: Idę na plażę.

Tom


----------



## Outsider

jazyk said:
			
		

> I would never say _Vou para a praia_.  It's not like I'm going to live there.


Hehehe, gotcha. But how about "Vou *na* praia"? Don't some Brazilians say it like this?


----------



## linguist786

*Hindi:*

मैं किनारा पर जाता हूँ
(Mai kinaaraa par jaataa hoon)

*Urdu:*

ميں كناره پر جاتا ہوں 
(Mai kinaaraa par jaataa hoon)

*Gujarati:*

ઉ દરીયા કિનારે પર જતો છું
(Oo dariyaa kinaare par jato chu)

*Arabic:*

اذهب إلى الشاطئ 
(Adhhabu ila 'sh-shaaTi)

Natives will need to confirm the Arabic, as I am not a native speaker..


----------



## jazyk

> Hehehe, gotcha. But how about "Vou *na* praia"? Don't some Brazilians say it like this?


I suppose so, but I've never heard it (anyway, it still sounds weird to my ears).  I think _em _with _ir _is especially used when you are enclosed in a space: _vou no banheiro. Praia_ doesn't seem to fit that "condition", but hey! you never know.  I hear weird things every day, so everything is possible...


----------



## Ilios82

In Italian : Vado in spiaggia (I'm going to go on the beach) but I like saying Vado al mare (I'm going to the see) or better I like saying it in Sicilian "Mi nni vaju a 'mari"!


----------



## cherine

linguist786 said:
			
		

> *Arabic:*
> اذهب إلى الشاطئ
> (Adhhabu ila 'sh-shaaTi)
> Natives will need to confirm the Arabic, as I am not a native speaker..


I'd say :
أنا ذاهب إلى الشاطئ (speaker is male)
ana dhaahibun/dhaahib ila 'sh-shaati2

أنا ذاهبة إلى الشاطئ (speaker is female)
ana dhaahibatun/dhaahiba ila 'sh-shaati2


----------



## Abu Bishr

In Afrikaans:

Ek gaan strand toe.


----------



## linguist786

cherine said:
			
		

> I'd say :
> أنا ذاهب إلى الشاطئ (speaker is male)
> ana dhaahibun/dhaahib ila 'sh-shaati2
> 
> أنا ذاهبة إلى الشاطئ (speaker is female)
> ana dhaahibatun/dhaahiba ila 'sh-shaati2


How come there is a difference between male and female speaker? I thought there was no difference (at-least in the present tense?)


----------



## Abu Bishr

linguist786



> linguist786 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How come there is a difference between male and female speaker? I thought there was no difference (at-least in the present tense?)
Click to expand...

 
Yes, there is no difference between male and female speaker when using a verb like أذهب as you have done. However, when using the active participle ذاهب together with أنا then the active participle needs to be in agreement with the speaker's gender as cherine has done.


----------



## cherine

linguist786 said:
			
		

> How come there is a difference between male and female speaker? I thought there was no difference (at-least in the present tense?)


You're right, but this is not really a present tense. The present tense is the sentence you gave (which is correct by the way) but it's not like the conitnuous tense in English, which I tried to convey with this structure.
The word ذاهب-ذاهبة in my sentence is not exactly a verb, it's an اسم فاعل which varies from male to female. And while it's a noun, it conveys the idea of an action فعل .
If I'm not clear, don't hesitate to ask, but you can open a thread in the Arabic forum, so we won't go off topic here.


----------



## linguist786

Oh, so you're saying that mine sort of meant "I go to the beach" and yours meant "I am going to the beach"?


----------



## cherine

Yes, exactly.


----------



## linguist786

Cool Thank You.


----------



## optimistique

Dutch: *Ik ga naar het strand


*@Whodunit: And what if you went by train to the beach? Do you really need to specify the exact means of conveyance in every sentence you have with 'to go/gaan'? I'm sure there is a neutral 'gehen' you can use here, oder?


----------



## Whodunit

optimistique said:
			
		

> @Whodunit: And what if you went by train to the beach? Do you really need to specify the exact means of conveyance in every sentence you have with 'to go/gaan'? I'm sure there is a neutral 'gehen' you can use here, oder?


 
It is understandable enough with "gehen", but a specification would be better.  There was a thread about this porblem in German that may help you understand the matter.


----------



## verenah

In Dutch we say: "Ik ga naar het strand"


----------



## optimistique

Whodunit said:
			
		

> It is understandable enough with "gehen", but a specification would be better.  There was a thread about this porblem in German that may help you understand the matter.



Danke! Jetzt verstehe ich es.


----------



## MissPrudish

In Greek:

Πάω στην παραλία (pao stin paralia)


----------



## macta123

In Hindi:
Mein samundar tat par jaa raha hoon

In Malayalam:
Njan karakyu pokukyaNu.


----------



## Bienvenidos

Persian:

*Muh tha duryah mírum
Muh taw duryah mírum

*Duryah can mean *river/stream*

You could even use the English word as a borrowed term:

*Muh tha beach mírum*


----------



## bb3ca201

Tha mise a' dol don tràigh (Gaelic)

(Say: Ha meeshuh doll don try)


----------



## kanojo_

In Slovene we say:

Grem na plažo.


----------



## zaigucis

Latvian: es eju uz pludmali


----------



## Rango

Croatian:
*Idem na plažu.*


----------



## badgrammar

French: Je vais à la plage

Turkish:  Sahil'de gittim/gidiyorum???


----------



## LiTTLeDaRKMaN

In Basque:

Hondartzara noa (I go to the beach) 
_Hondartzara joaten ari naiz_ means literally "_I'm going to the beach"_, but the people say "Hondartzara noa"

(Hondartza: Beach)
(-ra: to)
(noa: 1st singular person of the verb "_joan_" in present (_to go_))

In Basque, the personal pronoun isn't essential

Hondartzara joango naiz (I'll go to the beach "future")

-go: future mark
naiz: 1st singular person of the verb "_Izan". _Here the verb IZAN works like the auxiliar, 'cause "JOAN" is an intransitive verb.


----------



## Danie

Idem na plažu


----------



## Encolpius

Czech: Jdu na pláž.
Slovak: Idem na pláž.


----------



## Ífaradà

*Yoruba*
Mo nlọ s'étí òkun.


----------

